# sit on top (open) or Sit in (closed)



## ishot3bucks (Dec 30, 2006)

hey guys i was looking at buying a kayak for fishing and have found some i like... nothing to pricey but was wondering if an open fishing kayak is worth the extra money then a closed fishing kayak. (pros or cons)
thanks


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

They both have their place. SOT (sit on tops) are a bit more versatile since they are self draining (have scupper holes). SINK (sit inside) can be swamped but they can also provide a bit more weather protection....and some can be skirted for bigger water. 
Generally, the SOT's are more versatile for fishing. They are easier to organize for gear, easier to rig with rod holders, electronics etc if one chooses. Again, this is a general thing as SINK's can be outfitted to fish nicely as well. 
Generally (again, that word!) SOT's are more stable depending on hull design and they are easier to self rescue if you happen to tip or fall out....and falling out is more likely than tipping on many models.
SOT's are usually heavier, usually wider...at least many fishing specific models, they are slower and a little less efficient in most cases so if fishing locations that require a lot of distance to paddle, that could be a concern. Their are faster SOT fishing Kayaks like the Wilderness 140 Tarpon, Native Manta Ray 14.5 etc. But most fishing SOT's today are designed for stability and ease of standing up and casting. 

If looking for a really good value prices fishing kayak, check out the Perception Pescador 12. Good fishing platform for a few hundred less than most of the big name rigs.


----------



## perchoholic (Dec 29, 2010)

Love my Ascend 12 foot SOT, i fished from both and i prefer the SOT


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

SOT is the way to go. I love my ocean kayak. The prob with cheap kayaks is a lot of time they are not a stable as the better ones. The longer and the wide is better than a short skinny one. You can go to this site and read about all kind of kayak reviews. They even have reviews from kayaks they no longer make. A good place to get info on a kayak you might have an eye on. If you are is SCS area when c/r bass starts up we can meet up and you can try mine. try this site-paddling.net


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Sit on Top


----------



## stickman1978 (Sep 15, 2011)

I have SOT and prefer it to the sit in my wife uses. I see myself upgrading to the one without the molded seat in a few years. Comfort has its price.

I think the SOT gives you more range of motion.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

stickman1978 said:


> I have SOT and prefer it to the sit in my wife uses. I see myself upgrading to the one without the molded seat in a few years. Comfort has its price.
> 
> I think the SOT gives you more range of motion.


Yes, the molded seat SOT's all pretty much suck for long term comfort. The better manufacturers have addressed this with top end seat designs. But you will pay a little more for it in most cases. Worth every penny to me however.


----------



## Capnhook (Feb 14, 2004)

Since you are in S.E. Michigan, go see Kayak Corral out in Saline. Knowledgeable people. They carry a bunch of brands.


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

I'm with Cap'n Hook - X2 on the Kayak Corral.

My transition has been from from an Old Town Loon to a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 to a Hobie Outback. Within your budget, consider stability, weight, and transportability when making your decision.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

Yakker said:


> I'm with Cap'n Hook - X2 on the Kayak Corral.
> 
> My transition has been from from an Old Town Loon to a Wilderness Systems Ride 115 to a Hobie Outback. Within your budget, consider stability, weight, and transportability when making your decision.


Which one do you like the best for fishing? I'm guessing the Hobie. I'm looking at a native pedal drive or the Hobie but both cost to much for me. I'm 71 years old and don't want to try one and then go buy another and another. I would like to buy the right one firsttine ( should save money that way).


----------



## Yakker (May 4, 2012)

Slowpoke,

I am only a few years behind you and find the Hobie to suit my needs, I considered the Native pedal drive but felt the Hobie offered a little more. With the Outback I can paddle, pedal, or sail. (Haven't got the sail...yet.)

You're on the right track about buying one and done. I could've saved more myself had I more experience or asked more questions. Some of the decision making occurred after spending time on the water with the different kayaks.

If I was to just paddle, the WS Ride 115 would still be my choice. It's stable, fairly dry, and not too heavy. It's about half the cost of my Hobie. 

The thing about the Hobie (and the Native pedal drive) is the ability to fish without a paddle balancing on my lap while casting or landing a fish. The seat on the Hobie is drier than the Ride and more comfortable. That counts when fishing for more than a few hours.

The difference between the Hobie drive and the Native propel is the ability of the Native to go in reverse. You need to use a paddle with the Hobie. However...the Hobie requires less energy and is faster than the Native. At my age, the Hobie was a no-brainer. The Hobie will also let you go a bit shallower (6") than the Native (~18"). Both drives have to be pulled in less than their respective drafts and you have to then paddle.

You might be able to find a used Hobie on Craigslist or Ebay that would be less expensive than a new one. It took a while before I was able to save enough for that awfully expensive Hobie but it was worth it.

Kayak Corral has demos from time to time that would save you some money. They don't carry Hobie (which baffles me) but I'm pretty sure they carry Native. Good people there.

To check out a Hobie you'll have to go to the dealer in Brighton, Summit Sports. I have no experience with them as they didn't have the Outback in stock when I decided to buy one. I bought mine from Austin Kayak and found, like most Hobie dealers, the customer service to be a 12 on a scale of one to ten.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Swamp Monster (Jan 11, 2002)

Kayak Corral will allow you to demo any of their kayaks. Just call them and see what they have in stock and set up a time weather permitting. They are good people. I purchased my Native from them. 

The Native dealer near me in Bristol Indiana will demo them as well and they will let you get some fishing time in during the demo if you want. They are right on the St Joe River. Fluid Fun is the place but it is a haul for you. They carry Native, Wilderness, Jackson and Hurricane. They are selling the Native Slayer Propels like crazy. For some reason, they do not carry Hobie but I have found that not very many dedicated Kayak shops carry them. General outdoor stores and marinas tend to carry Hobie. I'm sure it is part of Hobie's strategy and it works for them but I find it strange.

You can't go wrong with any of the top names in the industry. All make nice boats, just important to find the one that fits your needs the best.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

For a lot of good info. Looks like I will be going to the Kayak Corral soon.


----------



## Hobie1 (Jan 6, 2013)

I was looking to buy a kayak 2 yrs. ago. I was ready to pull the trigger on a Ride 135 and then had the opportunity to use a Hobie Outback for a weekend. I'm 69 and I was looking for stability since I would also be using it in Florida (didn't mind fishing with the gators, just wasn't crazy about swimming with them). Being able to fish hands free was a big plus for me. So I paid the extra $$ and bought an Outback. Not the fastest boat by far but extremely stable, comfortable, and very dry. The best way to make your decision is try as many as you can and then buy what is best for you.
Chuck


----------



## flatlandfishing (Dec 24, 2008)

This is my kayak. I bought it off of craigslist a few years ago. I wish I could buy a hobie but that's a lot of cash.


----------



## Woodsmoke (Sep 27, 2014)

Swamp Monster said:


> Kayak Corral will allow you to demo any of their kayaks. Just call them and see what they have in stock and set up a time weather permitting. They are good people. I purchased my Native from them.


I agree, Kayak Corral ROCKS! They are the only Jackson Kayak dealer in SW Michigan. 2 weeks ago my wife and I set up a demo with them and I bought myself a Jackson Big Rig and the wife got a Jackson Cruise 10. Jackson had instructed all their dealers to have a end of the year 15% off sale. We bought the kayaks, 2 PFDs, 2 Bending Branches paddles and 2 paddle leashes and the sales rep gave us the 15% off our entire purchase. It knocked over $300.00 off the price.


----------



## Frogpoopin (Sep 6, 2006)

I got my cuda down in Indy just across the state line at "Fluid Fun" in Bristol In. Great ppl to work with, no pressure, demoD several hacks before getting the cuda, will defiantly be back, if they don't have it they will order it for you can't say enough about them.


----------



## Northernfisher (Jul 29, 2010)

Sit on top for fishing. That is if you plan to paddle there and wade fish. They also have more useable storage area.


----------

